# Decoy Storage and Transporting



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I just found out the mice got to some of my sock type decoys. What type of container does everyone store them in? I am having a hard time finding a plastic tote big enough to put a lid on


----------



## dadandydog (Mar 3, 2008)

Have used garbage cans for many years.
The square plastic with a lid attached.
Easy to handle, The wheeled kind are better.
Seems to keep out mice.
Not cheap, but neither are dekes. 
Just what works for me.
DDD


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

good idea, THANKS


----------

